# Besoin de conseil ipad



## feeling45 (21 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour tout le monde,
Alors voila je vous explique mon problème. 
J'ai un MacBook pro de 2010 et mon chargeur ne fonctionne plus. Comme il est assez vieux je ne souhaite plus faire de frais sur ce mac. Je regarde donc pour m'acheter un nouveau produit qui me permettre de faire ce que je faisais avec ce macbook (c'est à dire aller sur facebook youtube et faire des présentation pour l'école). 
Et c'est la qu'est le problème, j'aimerais pouvoir avoir un objet avec l'expérience d'une tablette , pour avoir accès facilement a youtube facebook et mes jeux mobiles. Mais j'aimerais que cet objet me permette aussi de prendre des notes, travailler sur un tableur (type excel ) quand j'en ai besoin et surtout qu'il puisse servir de support pour des présentation powerpoint sur un écran annexe. Et je n'arrive pas a savoir si l'ipad (pro ou non ) permet ce genre de chose. J'aimerais donc avoir vos retours et vos avis éventuels sur le type d'objet vers lequel je dois me tourner 

p.s. : je précise au cas ou que je n'ai plus besoin d'un ordinateur portable complet car pour mes gros travaux je possède une tour.


----------



## Gwen (22 Décembre 2018)

Franchement, vu tes besoins, l'iPad est le modèle idéal. Tu peux utiliser le tableur d'Apple (Number) et exporter vers Excel au si c'est vraiment nécessaire il est possible de prendre un abonnement chez Microsoft en fonction de l'importance de tes besoins.

Ensuite, il va falloir surtout choisir la taille et également décider si tu as besoin d'un stylet ou non pour choisir ton modèle. Sachant que même l'iPad le moins performant est déjà extrêmement puissant comparé a un ordinateur de bureau.


----------



## Wizepat (22 Décembre 2018)

Pour compléter les infos de Gwen. Tu peux projeter avec cet adaptateur. 

Adaptateur Lightning AV numérique

https://store.apple.com/fr/xc/product/MD826ZM/A

Le ratio de l’iPad est particulier, ce n’est pas du 16/9e. Néanmoins ça fonctionne parfaitement.


----------



## feeling45 (22 Décembre 2018)

Super merci pour vos réponses . Il ne me reste plus qu'a décider quel modèle je vais prendre.


----------

